# How to ruin $25,000 worth of truss and a car!



## Robert (Apr 8, 2017)

These folks can no longer play with the big boys, back to the sand box. 

https://twitter.com/SPhillipsWLOXTV/status/847615507033235460


----------



## SteveB (Apr 8, 2017)

Looks like a Ford Escort. So no loss.


----------



## Van (Apr 10, 2017)

I could loop that and watch it all day....


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 11, 2017)

"naw it stands just fine on its own, why would we weight it down or peg it down?"
Well THAT is why...


----------



## JD (Apr 11, 2017)

I hate banners. Puts you in direct conflict with Mother Nature.


----------



## JonCarter (Apr 24, 2017)

Worked in an outdoor theatre once - everything was on dollies except the 18'x60' cyc & the torms. Windstorms got interesting. . ..


----------

